# طلب العون مضخات الماء.



## البحر5000 (4 مايو 2009)

ابحث عن موضوع حول اعطال مضخات المياه ومعالجة هذه الاعطال وجزاكم الله خيرآ


----------



## ثائر غنيم (4 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ماهي نوع المضخات


----------



## البحر5000 (5 مايو 2009)

اخي ثائر شكرا على استجابتك والمقصود بطلبي مضخات الطرد المركزي ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد الشريده (20 مايو 2009)

البحر5000 قال:


> اخي ثائر شكرا على استجابتك والمقصود بطلبي مضخات الطرد المركزي ولك جزيل الشكر


 معظم اعطال هذه المضخات هي في السيلنغ او الاحكام وفي البيرنغ اي الروافع للمحور وهذه بصوره مختصره وعامه


----------



## Abohamza (26 يونيو 2009)

فايق شقران قال:


> ادخل على الرابط ممكن تلاقى ما تنشد اليه​
> 
> 
> 
> هنا​


:20:جزاكم الله خيرا ونفعنا الله و اياكم


----------



## راكين-هندسة (17 يوليو 2009)

*زادكم الله في العلم درجات*​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (22 يوليو 2009)

_السلام عليكم_
_ اي شيء تحتاجه من معلومات عن زيوت المضخات اني في خدمتكم_


----------

